# Lip Balm Formula



## Luviesmom (Mar 27, 2017)

I have made a wonderful balm. Great slipped
.not stick.

,45oz coco butter
.6oz  beeswax
.25 mango
.25 shea

Then oils.
Castor, jojoba  and almond.


----------



## Luviesmom (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know if any of you were around in early 2000s and posted on soap dish forum. There was was wonderful bath and body artist by the name of Sultana, if I remember correctly. She was very generous sharing her recipes. This lip balm was inspired by her. 

Makes 20 .15oz lip balm tube

.45oz cocoa butter
.6oz beeswax
.25oz shea butter
.25oz mango butter
.25oz aloe butter
.3oz avocado oil
.3oz grapeseed oil
.3oz castor oil
.15oz jojoba oil
.15oz sweet almond oil
.06oz flavor oil ( 1.774 milliliters)


----------



## DianaPopova (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for posting this! I just was looking for a recipe!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 29, 2017)

I remember Sultana! I have her solid lotion bar recipe that she so generously shared in my files.

Thanks for sharing!


IrishLass


----------



## Ely (May 25, 2017)

Hello,
I just tried this recipe and found out it is a bit greasy and melting easily compare to Burt'sBee lip balms and EOS lip balms.
I don't want to hijack  Luviesmom's post and sorry for asking question here but I would like to know what parameters should I consider for a good quality lip balm (except stability test or pocket test)? 
Would you tell me a good lip balm for how long sits on lips after applying?
I think that recipe is not hard enough for summer (not sure , please correct me with some explanation, thanks). The main purpose of lip balm is providing a protective layer on lips while lips taking advantage of other oils can penetrate to skin easily.
I tried some recipes and compared with commercial lip balms but still I am stuck and can't decide which one is better and how to formulate a good quality lip balm.
Thank you so much in advance and I apologize to Luviesmom's for asking question in her post.



Luviesmom said:


> I don't know if any of you were around in early 2000s and posted on soap dish forum. There was was wonderful bath and body artist by the name of Sultana, if I remember correctly. She was very generous sharing her recipes. This lip balm was inspired by her.
> 
> Makes 20 .15oz lip balm tube
> 
> ...


----------



## IrishLass (May 25, 2017)

Hi Ely- probably _the_ best site that I've ever come across for formulating lip balms is Majestic Mountain Sage's lip balm blog (MMS): http://blog.thesage.com/category/lip-balms/ There are 179 lip balm recipes on there. All of lip balm formulas that I make on a regular basis come from there or were tweaked from there. 

They also have a basic lip balm guideline/outline for those new to lip balms, which you can tweak to your liking (it makes lip balm that's fairly comparable to the consistency of Burt's Bees or EOS):

20% beeswax
25% solid-at-room-temperature fat (such a coconut oil or palm oil or shea butter, etc...)
15% hard/brittle butter (such as cocoa butter or kokum butter, etc...) 
40% liquid-at-room-temperature oils (such as sweet almond, olive, avocado, etc...)


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## Susie (May 25, 2017)

Put a dozen spoons in the freezer.  Wait one hour.  Then take whatever recipe you just made that you think will not pass the pocket test, and remelt it. Add a tiny bit of melted beeswax (If you used the exact measurements above, add 3 g).  Stir well. Dip one frozen spoon JUST BARELY into the lip balm.  Let sit on the counter until room temperature.  Test that on your lips.  If it is still too soft, repeat.  WRITE DOWN how much beeswax you added!  

This shall be your <insert season name here> lip balm.  If it is winter, you will need more beeswax for a summer lip balm, if it is summer, you will need less beeswax for a winter lip balm.

Once you have used up this recipe, follow IrishLass' recipe above.  I used that exact proportion for winter lip balm for quite a while.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jun 1, 2017)

Sorry you found the formula too greasy. I like more "slip" in a balm. I follow the mms guidelines as well. You can always increase the beeswax like both stated above or even increase the amount of cocoa butter. I will need to tweak the recipe for summer, temps have already hit 94 last month!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 1, 2017)

"I don't want to hijack Luviesmom's post and sorry for asking question here but I would like to know what parameters should I consider for a good quality lip balm (except stability test or pocket test)? 
Would you tell me a good lip balm for how long sits on lips after applying?
I think that recipe is not hard enough for summer (not sure , please correct me with some explanation, thanks). The main purpose of lip balm is providing a protective layer on lips while lips taking advantage of other oils can penetrate to skin easily."

Really, it's a matter of preference. For the summer I like a balm that absorbs and for the winter I like a balm that sits on the lips more. You can tweak and have a fast-absorbing summer recipe and a slow-absorbing winter recipe. For a winter recipe, try cocoa butter and lanolin.


----------



## neonstudy (Jun 1, 2017)

I personally love lip balms that is more on the soft and moisturizing side, and less on the beeswax side. I keep mine in my purse so don't have melting issues.


----------



## anshika154 (Jun 2, 2017)

2  spoons Avocado Oil.
1/2 spoon Jojoba Oil.
1/2 spoon Castor Oil.
1 Tablespoon Beeswax Pastilles.
1 Tablespoon Mango Butter.
16 drops of Peppermint Oil.


----------

